# How to change back from Swype to Android keyboard



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello,

I just switched to Swype, but the keyboard is to small.
Any idea how to change back to the normal Android keyboard?
Cu stef.


----------



## mopar57 (Jul 19, 2011)

just either tap and hold on where the text goes/ input method/android keyboard

or

menu/settings/language & keyboard/ under keyboard settings uncheck swype and make sure android keyboard is on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

yes, that was the exactly the missing Info.

thanks a lot


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, I have swype installed using the com.swype.android.inputmethod-1.apk.

How do I actually get it to work?

I went into the keyboard settings, made sure I checked Swype on, however nothing.
Still regular Android keyboard is primary.
Went into an area for "input method" and selected Swype.

Every time I try to use it, it FCs?

Any suggestions?


----------

